# tree vs pole spikes



## msr203 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have an old set of pole gafts are they ok to use in tree or should I get tree gafts ?:monkey:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 5, 2008)

You will need to get tree gaffs, they are about 3" opposed to the 1 1/2 on your poles spikes. This will get you through the bark and into some solid wood. The pole gaffs are shorter cause poles don't have bark.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 5, 2008)

I know a lot of climbers that do use them (pole), I am with nailsbeats try to find longer tree Spikes. The hole point is to get through the bark and into Wood. I have 2&3/4 Klines and would go 3" if I could. Also keep them Sharp


----------



## Industry (Jun 5, 2008)

I like pole gaffs for trees with thin bark. You WILL need tree gaffs though, so if you only have one pair then tree gaffs it is.


----------



## Thillmaine (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pole*

Pole....even on bi gpines with a little extra kick the pole will work fine. Tree spikes KILL you ankles if you are in a hardwood, all that rotating and also lots of stress on your shins. Maybe out west or in an all confier forest tree spikes would be nice, but not out here. 
Tree spikes are also just that much longer and increases your likelyhood to gaff yourself that much more.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 5, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Pole....even on bi gpines with a little extra kick the pole will work fine. Tree spikes KILL you ankles if you are in a hardwood, all that rotating and also lots of stress on your shins. Maybe out west or in an all confier forest tree spikes would be nice, but not out here.
> Tree spikes are also just that much longer and increases your likelyhood to gaff yourself that much more.




cant agree. 

i just got done with some short spikes and went back to my bashlins because the komets gaffs were too small. even in massachusetts and all them hardwoods i'd go with the tree spikes.

and your shins and ankles hurt? mine have never hurt from climbing. it's usually the knees that'll bark before anything else. are you cinching the straps up tight enough?


----------



## crashagn (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont own tree spikes, or harness.. Yet I borrewed the guys pole spikes. Took 3 times longer shaving the bark off with the saw so i could set in safely. I figured out the fast why on that.. stuck my foot in and whoop.. glad that was only 10 ft up. Wish i had the correct equipment on that job


----------



## Thillmaine (Jun 6, 2008)

*spikes*

Maybe I am incorrect here, calling pole spikes tree spikes? i have 1.5 inch spikes on my kleins. I think they are pole gaffs, I have some longer ones, I am not sure about the length. I tried spurring up some red oaks with them, my feet were rotating all over the place. I have super wraps and they are usually cutting off my circulatrion they are so tight.The spurs barely went in and they were brand new. I replaced me shortly after and have never gone back.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 6, 2008)

i have with them four 33 years now pines norway maples ect just no your bark tom trees


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 6, 2008)

I like pole spikes for beech trees.


----------



## mudguts (Jun 15, 2008)

I've had to climb trees a few times during storm damage. I didn't like the way my pole gaffs felt in the bark. I built a set of Buckingham tree climbers with the 4" cinch Cpads. It was worth the extra money to me. In your case, all you need is new gaffs if your only climbing trees


----------



## JeffL (Jun 15, 2008)

I've climbed a few declining (ie. rotten) Hemlocks on tree gaffs that I was burying the 3" tree gaff up to the shank in rotten wood. Cant imagine I would have even made it off the ground on pole spikes.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jun 15, 2008)

Why do you think they call them tree gaffs ?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 15, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Why do you think they call them tree gaffs ?



There's a no-brainer, lol.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 15, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Why do you think they call them tree gaffs ?



because theyre made for trees???


----------



## JeffL (Jun 15, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> because theyre made for trees???



I think you may be on to something.


----------

